# Trump want's to "drain the swamp"



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

*Trump wants to "drain the swamp"*

Heard this on his "60 minutes" interview.

Trump wants to "drain the swamp" after he assumes power. By swamp he may be thinking of the old adage..
"When you are up to your a*s in alligators, it's hard to think that your first objective was to drain the swamp". 

He meant he wants to put a stop to all the lobbyists on Capitol Hill and government bureacracy.

As the article from the NYTimes suggests..Easier said than done.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/11/us/politics/trump-government.html?_r=0


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> ... He meant he wants to put a stop to all the lobbyists on Capitol Hill and government bureacracy.


 ... will believe it when it happens.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Agreed, it would be good to see but now that Trump is getting all the real information handed to him, it may be very hard to get it done if he chooses to move forward on it.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

carverman said:


> ... Trump wants to "drain the swamp" after he assumes power. By swamp he may be thinking of the old adage..
> "When you are up to your a*s in alligators, it's hard to think that your first objective was to drain the swamp".
> 
> He meant he wants to put a stop to all the lobbyists on Capitol Hill and government bureacracy ...


I can see putting limits on the lobbyists and reducing the bureaucracy. A stop to all would be far to much of a change for a four year term, IMO.

Not to mention that some parts of gov't are likely needed/useful.


Cheers


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The convention wisdom in the past is that if a President can accomplish one or two major goals, they have been successful.

Swamp Witch by Jim Stafford could end up being Donald Trump's requiem.

"The snakes hang thick from cyprus trees like sausage on a smokehouse wall. The swamp is alive with a thousand eyes, and all of them watching you. "

The political infighting has already begun. "The knives are out" say the Trump insiders as the Republican establishment and Trump team jostle for position.

As Obama said...........wish Trump well.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

new dog said:


> Agreed, it would be good to see but now that Trump is getting all the real information handed to him, it may be very hard to get it done if he chooses to move forward on it.


Trump is learning how complicated the world is, through top level briefings.

It would surely be interesting to read those briefings, but we might have trouble sleeping after that.

It will be interesting to see if Trump's attitudes change on things like climate change, immigration, world finance, foreign affairs after he receives the briefings and discovers the state of the world in a more complete and complex manner.

He is going to have to digest a lot in a short period of time, that Hillary Clinton learned over a lifetime. 

Trump might be inclined to pick up the phone and chat with her from time to time.

Hopefully the good news is that the ex-Presidents and VPs, and experienced people will be available for advice.

Trump can't base his decisions on journalists or bloggers, or others with no depth of experience or knowledge.

It was interesting that Obama observed that Trump doesn't appear to be ideologically driven. He is more pragmatic.

And as Obama noted, that can be a good thing if he is operating on good advice.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Trump's campaign was based on endless repetition of lies, misinformation and baseless claims. Now that he has won, why do people believe that he will do what he said he was going to do?


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm curious as to why people believe that "top level briefings" are all accurate. There seems to have been many cases in the past where the top level briefings were pure fiction...wmds in Iraq for example, bay of pigs if you want historical, etc. I could probably come up with hundreds of examples which were learned to be false after the fact.

Just because top level advisors feed the president $#it doesn't make it true. Many advisors had their own agendas and fiction writing staff.

I agree seeing some of these top level briefings may keep us up at night, but the reason behind that sleeplessness may be for more reasons than you think.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

He doesn't have a hope. Trump admitted he gets most of his news and information from the internet.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Beyond the big items, I have read the briefings contain a lot of intimate detail, such as the location of CIA operatives around the world, people in the US who are suspected of spying, influential people with ties to foreign governments, success of hacking against US military, locations of nuclear submarines.........etc. etc. etc.

Tens of thousands of bits of highly sensitive information, some of which could get people killed.

But James has a good point. Sometimes the information is just plain wrong.

I am not sure it is a good idea for all of Trump's kids to have access to all this information.

It seems the entourage of Donald Trump will be large and as they used to say in the navy.......loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jaberwock said:


> Trump's campaign was based on endless repetition of lies, misinformation and baseless claims. Now that he has won, why do people believe that he will do what he said he was going to do?


 ... because that's what career politicians do where he claims to be a pragmatic businessman who will follow through?


The proof will be in what his administration tries to do but so far, he seems to be talking about the same sorts of things with those he has to work with. For example, both he as well as Paul Ryan are talking about repealing Obamacare, securing the southern US border (including internal to the US enforcement) and cutting taxes.

Lots of details to spin how it all works out and what matter it is applied but no indication he is walking away wholesale from the campaign issues.


Cheers


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

sags said:


> Trump can't base his decisions on journalists or bloggers, or others with no depth of experience or knowledge.
> 
> And as Obama noted, that can be a good thing if he is operating on good advice.



I hope someone takes him aside and tells him about CMF. He only has to come here and seek guidance/advice/opinion. With the backing of the collective wisdom of the assembled multitude on CMF, making America great again is well within his grasp. A mere bagatelle.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Watching the eco-weenies tearing their hair out over the AGW dismantling is worth the price of admission IMHO.


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

This all reminds me of Rob Ford and how he was going to change everything after being elected.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

^ Only the late Rob Ford, RIP, comes to mind?


----------



## s123 (May 3, 2015)

Fight against Hilary, Trump, Obama and Bush etc. won't improve the country.
Blaming others didn't stop any deterioration in America for the last 16 years. (+years)
Will American go on the same route for another 4 years?
Shall we at least stop ignoring the problems and stop pulling each others legs?

Our base of the system isn't a square so it will corrupts someday.
I don't know how much time we have but certainly we should help ourselves and look after our basic needs before hit hard.
The county needs work toward a self-sufficient in food & energy for survive from the recession.

We can start look into ourselves.
Each one of us can contribute the better system immediately.
It's simple. Start look after you & your family's health.
Clean (filtered) water, quality foods, little exercise, do some fun /less stress will improve the health.
It's a common sense.

I'm really think the world will be the better place after our guts become clean & healthy. (Guts & brain connection)
My health is improving by less junk with above the method and also my mind become much clear than a couple years ago. (less tired)
I'm keep looking for to buy the good quality foods / goods with made in Canada. 
I would like to know the products where is come from. (prepared in Canada signs won't help me)
Try more growing foods in my garden on next year.

Everybody eats....
Everybody is a consumers that's a base of our economies.

- http://www.ecowatch.com/russia-wants-to-be-worlds-top-exporter-of-non-gmo-food-1882129174.html
Russian President Vladimir Putin has announced plans to become the world's leader in organic food exports. 

"Ten years ago, we imported almost half of the food from abroad, and were dependent on imports. Now Russia is among the exporters. Last year, Russian exports of agricultural products amounted to almost $20 billion—a quarter more than the revenue from the sale of arms, or one-third the revenue coming from gas exports," he said. 
The Russian president also wants the country to be completely self-sufficient in food production in less than five years.

- Five Basic Needs, Motivation and Visualization:
http://ezinearticles.com/?Five-Basic-Needs,-Motivation-and-Visualization&id=571267

- A Message For The World From Woody Harrelson:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwJMy9PleXg


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

SW20 MR2 said:


> This all reminds me of Rob Ford and how he was going to change everything after being elected.


They appeal to similar types of people. Think: right-wing talk radio, with a hint of crazy. Trump is about the same, except instead of radio he used internet conspiracy web sites to gain popularity.

"I'm going to tell you the things that the liberal elites never will say"
"We're going to get government working for the people again!"
"It's time to eliminate the waste and get our country working again!"
"I'm a business man and I know how to run things!"


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump is currently interviewing a lot of people for jobs.......3000 of them I heard.

Exclusive Breitbart News photo of the Steve Bannon interview.

View attachment 12962


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

james4beach said:


> They appeal to similar types of people. Think: right-wing talk radio, with a hint of crazy. Trump is about the same, except instead of radio he used internet conspiracy web sites to gain popularity.
> 
> "I'm going to tell you the things that the liberal elites never will say"
> "We're going to get government working for the people again!"
> ...


You have convinced me with your endless posts of gibberish-JamesBeach is a bigger man than Donald Trump-if only something like you were running things we would be saved.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The word cloud for Trump's transition to power is the same as in his speeches :

Terrible, not great, horrible, crooked, and possibly rigged.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

*Drain the swamp, my foot!*

Paulson (hedge fund owner) has a massive financial interest in Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac

He, along with a group of hedge funds, heavily lobbied Congress to change laws surrounding FNM & FRE

The hedge funds are pushing for changes that will increase the public valuations dramatically

Paulson is a top policy advisor to Trump and is shaping Trump's policies

Then Trump won, and the values of Fannie & Freddie soared. Creating millions or even billions in gains for the hedge funds (who knows what kinds of speculations they've made in the derivatives market)

i.e. Paulson and other wealthy elites directly shaped Trump's policies to favour their own financial interests

The swamp is off to a great start!
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...estors-cheer-trump-on-hopes-of-policy-changes
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-hedge-fund_us_5826076ce4b02d21bbc8781e


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Paulson and other wealthy elites directly shaped Trump's policies to favour their own financial interests
> 
> The swamp is off to a great start!
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...estors-cheer-trump-on-hopes-of-policy-changes
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-hedge-fund_us_5826076ce4b02d21bbc8781e




this is nothing. Existing presidential wealth & assets are supposed to be placed in a "blind" trust to avoid conflicts of interest. US & canadian heads of state have always done this.

but the trump assets are going into a famiy trust administered by sons eric & donald jr & by daughter ivanka.

the offspring have told incredulous journalists that they somehow believe they will be complying if they don't tell their dad anything about his investments.

the resulting scandal of insider information will likely make donald trump the richest man in the world. Neither warren buffett nor bill gates ever had the opportunity to sneak strategize their wealth the way the trump family will be able to do.

.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

^ I agree, humble_pie. The most corrupt president in history, in the making.

Where are those tax returns?


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Then Trump won, and the values of Fannie & Freddie soared. Creating millions or even billions in gains for the hedge funds (who knows what kinds of speculations they've made in the derivatives market)


Trump was an underdog,not many people thought he would win.One could have taken him in the prediction market and collected a long shot. Anyone could have bought options,not only Paulson.Perfectly legal.


It is not guaranteed Trump will do what Paulson wants because there is Republican opposition in the Congress
From the Bloomberg article



> Shares of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac surged at the open as investors in the mortgage-finance giants speculated that a *Donald Trump presidency might reverse years of policy geared toward wiping out their investments.*
> Fannie Mae shares rose 13 percent to $1.87 at 10:33 a.m. Freddie Mac climbed 15 percent to $1.78. Shares of some classes of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac preferred shares were up more than 8 percent. The spikes were in sharp contrast to the S&P 500, which was flat.
> 
> .........
> ...


It is not certain that Freddie and Fannie will be resurrected because the leading Republicans don't want it. 
The Republican opposition was not mentioned in the original post.


----------



## wraphter (Sep 21, 2016)

humble_pie said:


> this is nothing. Existing presidential wealth & assets are supposed to be placed in a "blind" trust to avoid conflicts of interest. US & canadian heads of state have always done this.


The President is not required to put his assets into a blind trust.



> The wealthiest Commander-in-Chief in American history will be exempt from conflict of interest statutes and most prohibitions against gifts (as are all U.S. presidents and vice presidents), so nothing stops Trump from maintaining the status quo and running his business from the White House. He’ll have to file a Federal Elections Committee disclosure document annually, which lists his assets and income. Tax returns, which Trump has steadfastly refused to release, do not have to be made available to the public








humble_pie said:


> but the trump assets are going into a famiy trust administered by sons eric & donald jr & by daughter ivanka.
> 
> the offspring have told incredulous journalists that they somehow believe they will be complying if they don't tell their dad anything about his investments.
> 
> ...


Trump will be subject to financial oversight from Congress



> Democratic Congressman Elijah Cummings has already called for an inquiry into Trump’s finances in a letter addressed to the chairman of the House of Representative’s Committee On Oversight and Government Reform on Monday


There is also the FBI. 

He could be impeached.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Isn't it hilarious that ordinary folks across rural America and in the blue collar Rust Belt states, have been persuaded and are convinced that a billionaire from New York gives two hoots about their struggles ?

This is a guy who ripped off employees, small businesses, students, refuses to reveal his tax returns, and spent money from his charity foundation on pictures of himself. This is a guy who lives a "rich and famous" lifestyle.

Now he demands the keys to the vault and the Republicans are going to hand them over.

Welcome to Fantasy Island.

PS. Google Paulson's hedge fund returns..........economic adviser...........LOL.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

What choice did they have, Hillary promised them a bunch of hot air as the alternative. Then again hot air would come in handy during the winter months.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Last time we had a super moon this size was also near an election when Harry Truman beat Tomas Dewey. Hardly anyone expected it. Everyone was shocked, elated or terribly distraught about the future. pollsters took a hit. Yet the US survived.


----------

